# VK | Kylin M, Rincoe Mechman and More



## Stroodlepuff (6/6/19)

New Arrivals:
Voopoo Drag nano - Ink
Voopoo Drag Nano - Tidal
Voopoo Drag Nano - Nebulas Blue
Vapefly Ni80 Fused Clapton coil 0.35 Ohm
Vapefly Cotton Clouds
Vapefly Holic MTL RDA
Wotofo Recurve Dual RDA (3 Colours)
Vladdin Case
Atopack Magic cotton (we only have 41 packs)
Kylin M RTA
Smok Trinity Alpha Pods
Rincoe Mechman
Uwell Caliburn
Smok Trinity Alpha - Bright Black
Joyetech Atopack Magic tweezers
(we only have 30)
Joyetech Atopack Magic Kit (2 colours)
Achrohm Fush - Black
Eleaf Istick mix (2 Colours)
Vaporesso Luxe Box ZV edition (Just the mod, i know the pics are wrong I will take new ones tomorrow)

Restocks:
Vaporesso GT Mesh 0.18ohm
Zero pods
Firebolt Cotton
Joyetech BFHN 0.5ohm Coils
OFRF NexMEsh Coils
Innokin Zenith Coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------

